#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  ΤΕΕ: Οικονομικός στραγγαλισμός. Λύσεις υπάρχουν;

## Xάρης

Με αφορμή συζήτηση που είχα στο facebook με τον πρόεδρο του ΤΕΕ Χρήστο Σπίρτζη, όπου του εξέφρασα την απορία μου για την επιστολή που έστειλε προς τις ΥΔΟΜ και λοιπές υπηρεσίες για να εισπράττουν τον φόρο του 2% και του 2‰ που επιβάρυνε (πλέον καταργήθηκε) μόνο τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες, παραθέτω παρακάτω μερικές σκέψεις μου για το ΤΕΕ και το οικονομικό του πρόβλημα.

*Καταρχήν, έχει το ΤΕΕ λόγο ύπαρξης;* 
Δεν έχει σημασία το τι λέω εγώ ή ο πρόεδρος του ΤΕΕ, αλλά ο κάθε ένας μηχανικός μέλος του ΤΕΕ.

Το ΤΕΕ υπάρχει για να *εξυπηρετεί την κοινωνία όλη;* 
Π.χ. χρειάζεται η κοινωνία «Τεχνικό Σύμβουλο»; 
Αν ναι, τότε θα πρέπει το κόστος ύπαρξης του να το επιβαρυνθεί το κράτος!

Το ΤΕΕ υπάρχει για να *εξυπηρετεί τα μέλη του, ημάς τους μηχανικούς;* 
*Μόνο τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες ή μόνο τους μισθωτούς ή όλους;* 
Αν ναι, τότε θα το στηρίξουμε εμείς οι μηχανικοί μόνο οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες ή μόνο οι μισθωτοί ή όλοι αντίστοιχα.

Μήπως όμως πρέπει *να πάψει αυτός ο «καταναγκασμός» να είμαστε υποχρεωτικά μέλη του ΤΕΕ;* 
Να μπορεί ο καθένας από μας να επιλέξει αν θα είναι μέλος του ΤΕΕ ή όχι;
Αν κάποτε γίνει αυτό, τότε θα δούμε πόσα απίδια πιάνει ο σάκος.

Πάμε και στα οικονομικά.
Τα όποια οικονομικά προβλήματα *λύνονται με δύο τρόπους ή συνδυασμό τους:*α) περιορισμό των εξόδων
β) αύξηση των εσόδωνμέχρι του σημείου που επέρχεται η ισορροπία, ο ισοσκελισμός εσόδων-εξόδων.

*Έξοδα (α):* 
i. Ξεκινάς με το κόψιμο κάθε σπατάλης, 
ii. συνεχίζεις με ιεράρχηση των προτεραιοτήτων σου και κόβεις δαπάνες ξεκινώντας από τις χαμηλές προτεραιότητες μέχρι να εξισορροπηθεί το σύστημα.

*Έσοδα (β):* 
Μαζεύεις τα χρωστούμενα και στύβεις το μυαλό σου για να βρεις έσοδα από εκεί που δεν είχες φανταστεί ή δεν είχες ψάξει μέχρι τώρα. Η αύξηση της ετήσιας εισφοράς θα είναι η έσχατη λύση διότι στα πλαίσια μιας προαιρετικής εγγραφής στο ΤΕΕ, όπως υποστηρίζω, θα έχει συνέπειες στο πλήθος των εγγεγραμμένων μελών.
Στα πλαίσια αυτής της προσπάθειας αναζήτησης εσόδων και επειδή 10 μυαλά είναι καλύτερα από 1 και 100.000 πολύ πολύ καλύτερα από 10, θα μπορούσαμε όλοι να συνεισφέρουμε με ιδέες.

Είναι δε προφανές ότι αποτυχία στο (β) ή στο (α.i) θα έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να περικοπούν περισσότερες δράσεις και παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες (βλ. (α.ii)).

Εν κατακλείδι, αυτά που κάθε οικογενειάρχης, επιχειρηματίας, ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας, θεωρεί αυτονόητα, το ΤΕΕ, *βολεμένο τόσα χρόνια στα κορόιδα τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες που το στήριζαν οικονομικά με ποσοστό από τον τζίρο τους*, μην μπορώντας να κάνουν και διαφορετικά, αδυνατεί να επιδείξει ευελιξία και κοινή λογική.

----------


## CFAK

*Καταρχήν, έχει το ΤΕΕ λόγο ύπαρξης;

*Ξεκάθαρα όχι. Δεν προσφέρει τίποτα. Έχασε (καλώς κατά τη γνώμη μου) το προνόμιο της αποκλειστικής παροχής της άδειας άσκησης επαγγέλματος, το ΥΠΕΚΑ ήδη παρέχει επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα. Προτείνω η άδεια άσκησης του επαγγέλματος να αποδίδεται με την απόκτηση του διπλώματος και να ενεργοποιείται με την έναρξη επιτηδεύματος στην ΔΟΥ.
Σε εποχές οικονομικής στενότητας "κόβεις" τα περιττά. Και το ΤΕΕ ειναι ακριβώς αυτό, *περιττό*.

----------

